# wiring a reverse loop?



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

So, have any of you tried using a locally available relay for wiring a loop? It looks rather simple and I really like that a 40 amp relay is only $14 compared to $40 for a relay thru NCE or others. Also, I'm seriously confused after reading a ton on how to properly wire around a switch. I'm using new Atlas switches. Any help there would be awesome.


----------



## Habbyguy (Mar 22, 2010)

Is your layout DC or DCC?


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

DCC, hence the thread in the DCC forum, hehehehe, sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Habbyguy (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL My bad.
I would say no to using a relay for the fact that DCC is AC running through the track and a relay needs DC to work.
I think you need a DC power supply for the Atlas switches.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

40 amp. You are kidding.  With that you can power three train tables. Radio shack has a 12 volt relay for under 6. I used it on the reverse timer.


----------

